# Google- Bacillus Coagulans help irritable bowel syndrome - Food Consumer



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Bacillus Coagulans help irritable bowel syndrome*
*Food Consumer*
Friday Aug 15, 2014 (foodconsumer.org) -- A new study finds evidence suggesting that a synbiotic containing Bacillus Coagulans can effectively decrease abdominal pain frequency and diarrhea frequency in patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS).

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

